# Soliton vs Zilla?



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I would not do electric reverse or regen with a DC system, but that's for you to decide. The motor (brushes) don't really like to go backward once they are seated in the forward direction.


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, Mike.

Of course, after I posted the question, I rechecked the forum and found this:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/soliton-vs-zilla-55100.html

It helps answer my questions a bit, but is it true that the Zilla is hard to come by?

Also, I had not heard about the Netgains Controls Controller...


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Interesting info on the Netgains unit here:
http://www.ngcontrols.com/pricing/Price_Sheet_MSRP_122012.pdf

Looks like it is coming in just over the Soliton price, with similar capabilities.

I am leaning towards the Soliton 1 or Warp Drive controller...


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Vhclbldr said:


> is it true that the Zilla is hard to come by?


No. That thread is from 2011 so it's a bit obsolete.

You can even grab the "big sol" mentioned in that thread, if you have ten grand burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Hollie Maea said:


> No. That thread is from 2011 so it's a bit obsolete.


I suspected as much since I visited the site where the Zilla and Hairball were available. I just didn't know if things had changed.



Hollie Maea said:


> You can even grab the "big sol" mentioned in that thread, if you have ten grand burning a hole in your pocket.


Yeah, I don't think I need anything that powerful.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The Zilla is a fine product, and I'm confident the Soliton is too. I have a couple of Zilla 1000 amp Zilla controllers and have visited the Manzanita Micro, where they are currently being made. 

A number of members here are using the Soliton 1000 amp controller. It offers the option of operating air-cooled (the Zilla has to be water cooled) but I don't know how long they can deliver high amps without the optional water cooling.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

This type of question is always challenging to answer on a forum like this because whichever controller a person owns is likely the best controller from their perspective. With that in mind I'll disclose that I own a Soliton Jr. controller which I love; however, I'm confident that both the Soliton and Zilla are good products.

From my perspective the Soliton has two fundamental benefits over the Zilla.

1. the contactors are integrated into the controller making it easier to install.
2. the 1000 amp rating of the solition 1 is a continuous rating not a peak rating which means that (assuming you have proper cooling) it'll pull 1000 amps all day long whereas the Zilla will pull a max of 1000 amps but it's unclear for how long it'll hold that current.

By all accounts both of these companies have good customer service which is why I might steer away from the Netgain controls controller at this point, from some of the posts I've seen here Netgain Controls customer services seems to be going down hill fairly quickly and they have yet to deliver on the "PulsaR" controller/charger that was promised several years ago which makes me wonder if they are giving up on the EV market all together at this point.

I hope that's helpful to you. Good luck.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Yukon_Shane said:


> This type of question is always challenging to answer on a forum like this because whichever controller a person owns is likely the best controller from their perspective. With that in mind I'll disclose that I own a Soliton Jr. controller which I love; however, I'm confident that both the Soliton and Zilla are good products.
> 
> From my perspective the Soliton has two fundamental benefits over the Zilla.
> 
> ...


I agree on all counts. I can't speak for the Zilla but I have to say the Evnetics customer service has been 100% top notch and I highly recommend their products.


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

I am leaning towards the Soliton as I will likely be using either a Warp 11 or 13 with an EVGlide for the low end torque and reverse capability without having to reverse the motor.


----------

